
A GPU-Accelerated Quantum Computer Simulator - adamisntdead
https://github.com/QCGPU/qcgpu-rust
======
keldaris
Since the project literally has "Rust" in the title, I'm curious - do the
authors view Rust as being particularly suited to this kind of project?

From a quick glance it looks like the heavy computational work is done in
OpenCL kernels. Typically, such projects are either written in Python / some
other flexible high level language for the easy metaprogramming or C++ if a
high performance CPU fallback or tight CUDA integration is desired. I've tried
out Rust in the past, but decided against using it for my own computational
projects because it didn't seem to offer any significant advantages for this
type of work and I didn't enjoy the extra hurdles it imposed. It'd be
interesting to hear an opposing view from other computational scientists.

~~~
slabity
Well the author seems to have written a similar program in Python prior to
this Rust version:
[https://github.com/adamisntdead/QuSimPy](https://github.com/adamisntdead/QuSimPy)

~~~
prophesi
There's also an archived C++ version of the project
[https://github.com/QCGPU/qcgpu-cpp](https://github.com/QCGPU/qcgpu-cpp)

------
dis-sys
this is like writing a PS4 emulator for Gameboy.

